# Does the Credit union sell cheap train tickets?



## Brendan Burgess

give cheap train tickets to members? I heard this once ...


----------



## Vanilla

*Re: Does the Credit union*

Yes.


----------



## neonitrix

*Re: Does the Credit union*

not all credit unions do this.  I only personally know of one - Templemore Credit Union which sells - Templemore to Dublin and Templemore to Cork.

What other Credit Unions sell them? 


tks


Neonitrix


----------



## uptheharps

*Re: Does the Credit union*

Limerick Credit Union also sells cheap tickets for the Limerick/Dublin route. There is a substantial saving to be made on one way tickets but I don't believe it makes much difference for a return journey i.e. the Credit Union only sell a one-way ticket and to buy two of these for a return journey costs almost as much as the normal fare.

uptheharps


----------



## neonitrix

*Re: Does the Credit union*

the fare with templemore credit union is €13 euros one way or you can buy 2 tickets for a return journey costing €26 euros - still alot cheaper than a normal ticket.

Neonitrix


----------



## CM

*..*

Do you have to be a member in the relevant CU to buy the discounted tickets ?


----------



## endowed

*Re: ..*

In the case of my own CU, they stipulate that you have to be a member before you can buy the tickets.


----------

